# Rabbit



## Hoyt Hunter5 (Feb 28, 2009)

I got a rabbit I would like to get mounted. I am wondering if very many taxidermist even do them? If they do them do they skin them or freeze dry them and what is the average price? I put it in the freezer whole with out gutting it so would I take it to the taxidermist frozen?


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I skin rabbits for mounting...Frozen whole is fine just get it to a taxi quick before freezer burn sets in...Those ears are thin and fragile.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

I also skin rabbits for mounting, you can expect to pay around $250.00 for a lifesize rabbit, sometimes more.


----------

